
VR Allows the Most Detailed, Intimate Digital Surveillance yet (2016) - Tomte
https://theintercept.com/2016/12/23/virtual-reality-allows-the-most-detailed-intimate-digital-surveillance-yet/
======
Nextgrid
Facebook's creepiness has no boundaries by the looks of it.

